# bimmerfest 2005



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

pixA4 said:


> Well gang, it looks like we've dodged a bullet once again! Weather forecasts over the past week have predicted a chance of rain for Saturday, but revised predictions are now calling for sunshine...


you might want to edit that part


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

pixA4 said:


> Well gang, it looks like we've dodged a bullet once again! Weather forecasts over the past week have predicted a chance of rain for Saturday, but revised predictions are now calling for sunshine...


you might want to edit that part


----------

